# Nib point on Jr. Statesman



## omb76 (May 24, 2011)

Here's an easy one for ya'll.....What type of point comes standard with the Jr. Statesman II fountain kit?  Medium or fine?  I'm kind of surprised that none of the suppliers specify this.  Thanks!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 24, 2011)

As far as I know they've been close to a medium, although some were closer to a broad. Seems that they do varie somewhat....


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 24, 2011)

I concur with Roy.  I went through the handful I have and they all seem to be medium points.  They darn sure are not fine.


----------

